# Small extension



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I got my restored Faema Lambro back. I took me 6 years to find it and bring it home.

Now our kitchen is too small for other kitchen equipment. My wife has the opinion that the kitchen looks like a workshop. Women......., there is small space left for a toaster...

I am happy. My favorite dark roasts are tasting better from the lever than from the speedster.

Mildred, I cannot clean the Faema with your Speedster towels, it doesn't work,.....what can we do?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness! What a tale - and what a find 😁 I love your errrrr coffee big-corner @onluxtex and you make my meagre collection of equipment seem lacking!! And yes! You do need the right towel for the job!! I have done a couple of different Faema logos, are either of them sort of thing . . .


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

F**k me, thats a set up!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh and in the same blue, of course, rather than red!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I come back to you next month, because after this extension I am broke😂

Should be the towel on the first photo


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

onluxtex said:


> I come back to you next month, because after this extension I am broke😂
> 
> Should be the towel on the first photo


 Haha! It's such a stunning machine, been reading up a bit more now, I love it! I will design a more matching logo when I get a spare couple of hours


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

onluxtex said:


> Now our kitchen is too small for other kitchen equipment. My wife has the opinion that the kitchen looks like a workshop.


 Sell the EtzMax? Problem solved. Room for a kettle.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Sell the EtzMax? Problem solved. Room for a kettle.


 never, hot water she can get from the Faema.


----------

